# Simple Shot black band equivalent?



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

If I may draw on the experienced, what do you feel is the best equivalent to SS black latex?
I am thinking about trying Snipersling black.....
I would go with SS but the US postal block makes it way too expensive with freight.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I don't know how equivalent they are, but both are high performance and well regarded elastics. I don't think you'll go wrong with the Snipersling.


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

I haven’t tried the black but I really like the yellow latex from sniper sling. Top notch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I haven't done any chrony comparisons, but the Simple-Shot .60 and the Sumeike .60 feel very similar to me, and seem to have similar performance. I haven't shot the Sumeike enough to judge it's durability yet.


----------

